# A little insight



## jake0531 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello all,
Not sure what topic to post this under so please move if needed.

I’m thinking of smoking some food for about 20 guys at my work. I took off New Year’s Eve but my work is open. 
I’ve never cooked for this many people before so looking for insight and help. 
Any suggestions what to cook? 
I’m thinking pulled pork. 
What else? 
What sides? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 11, 2018)

Pulled Pork is a winner almost anywhere. 
Not in a Synagogue, or a Islamic gathering, or with Vegans though.
One side I'd recommend is Dutch's Wicked Beans. But I make mine with 1/2 the Jalapenos, because of Miss Tender-mouth. And I cheat and use Walmart's little can of diced Jalapenos. Again, these contain Bacon, so your discretion is advised.
Fruit salad is good, too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2018)

Pulled pork is not the same without Coleslaw. Dutch's beans are great and Mac & Cheese is popular as well.
Men eat more. I would figure 6oz pork and 2 Rolls per person.
6oz X 20 = 120oz / 16 = 7.5 lb PP / .5 percent yield = 15 pounds raw Butts needed...JJ


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 11, 2018)

JJ,
If he can't get raw butts, would chapped ones do? :confused:o_O


----------



## jake0531 (Dec 12, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Pulled Pork is a winner almost anywhere.
> Not in a Synagogue, or a Islamic gathering, or with Vegans though.
> One side I'd recommend is Dutch's Wicked Beans. But I make mine with 1/2 the Jalapenos, because of Miss Tender-mouth. And I cheat and use Walmart's little can of diced Jalapenos. Again, these contain Bacon, so your discretion is advised.
> Fruit salad is good, too.


Yeah the guys at my work are definitely meat eaters. I’ve never tried the beans, I’ll have to give them a shot.


----------



## jake0531 (Dec 12, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Pulled pork is not the same without Coleslaw. Dutch's beans are great and Mac & Cheese is popular as well.
> Men eat more. I would figure 6oz pork and 2 Rolls per person.
> 6oz X 20 = 120oz / 16 = 7.5 lb PP / .5 percent yield = 15 pounds raw Butts needed...JJ


I was thinking beans and Mac and cheese. I’m not a coleslaw person myself but I may get a tub to add something extra. 
By raw butts do you mean boneless or bone in?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 12, 2018)

Bone-in is the more popular choice for PP.  Just make sure to set aside the proper amount of time to smoke it.  I've had it take close to 1 1/2, to 2 hours per pound to come out right.  If you are making Mac and Cheese, check the side of a Velveeta package for the recipe.  Dutch's Beans can't be beat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2018)

Raw Butts as in how they come from the store. In  this case 2 -Avg. 8 pound, bone in  Butts, should be fine. At 225, I figure 2 hours per pound, plus a 2 hour pad, in case Murphy's Law kicks in. These will be ready to pull with only a half hours rest on the counter. If you need if done early or need to transport, double foil and towel wrap then place in a cooler. 2 Butts will stay hot about 10 hours...JJ


----------



## jake0531 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Dutches beans seems to be the heavy favorite amongst everyone here. I think I’m going to end of doing 3 butts, that way there is plenty and hopefully leftover to take home. Dutches beans, Mac and cheese and probably get some Hawaiian rolls as well, along with regular buns for sandwiches. I’m thinking about maybe some chicken wings too. Any suggestions there? Something with a kick but not overwhelming, dry season/rub preferably. I’m going to bring a few sauces for choice.


----------



## jake0531 (Dec 12, 2018)

I plan on starting them around mid afternoon on Sunday. My last butt I did 2 weeks ago took 15 hours. I injected it and rubbed, no foil. 8.14lbs. I figure if I start around 4, they’ll hopefully be done around 8ish or so in the morning, and hope to have everything up at my work by 11ish


----------



## schlotz (Dec 13, 2018)

Don't forget the styro boxes for take-home.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 13, 2018)

Sounds like you have a plan. I too also like Gary's bake beans cook right under those butts.

Warren


----------



## jake0531 (Dec 13, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Sounds like you have a plan. I too also like Gary's bake beans cook right under those butts.
> 
> Warren


I hope so. I’m a little nervous cause this will be my first ever cook for more people than just my wife and kid and parents/wife’s parents. I’m always nervous it’ll be bland or not good or under/over cooked. But, as with anything, practice makes perfect. Guys at my work are pretty easy going though and devour anything anybody brings.


----------

